# Anyone ever Recon an Umunhum Ride -



## bjunsveltie (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone ever go via Umunum or other routes off the top up there to the valley (or visa versa) - It was all dirt in the day, wondering if its still dirt or cleaned up? 

Summit---> Loma ----> uhmunum ---> Hicks ----> shannon -->gatos --> SC

Or down to Uvas and around to Madonna -- 

Need more loops.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

bjunsveltie said:


> Anyone ever go via Umunum or other routes off the top up there to the valley (or visa versa) - It was all dirt in the day, wondering if its still dirt or cleaned up?
> 
> Summit---> Loma ----> uhmunum ---> Hicks ----> shannon -->gatos --> SC
> 
> ...


The last time I was up there, the Mt Umunum Rd was closed to all traffic and pedestrians on the Hicks side about a half mile after the small parking lot where the hiking trails begin. Lots of "Do Not Enter" signs, (I went past the first couple), made me think someone didn't want me up there. I would have guessed that it would also be closed on the Loma Prieta side.
I was looking for a few of these loops myself and while there are roads marked on Google Maps that go over to Umunum and Uvas Canyon from Summit Rd I don't know if they are open and paved. There was a thread here a few months ago about routes from Capitola to Almaden Valley going over the hills. I was looking for it recently but couldn't find it. I think Mohair Chair knows all these roads like the back of his hand so maybe he could add a few words of wisdom.


----------



## Creed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Madonna to Uvas*

I've done this route before as an out an back from Santa Cruz to the reservoir and back and there is about 1 mile or so of dirt, It's easily rideable (both up and down) on a roady but parts are kinda steep (and loose) for road gearing but very doable, I'd probably go sooner then later, the dirt road gets kinda rutted out and muddy as it's all shaded, you may end up walking a little bit of it but no big deal. 

It was a pretty good ride and I look forward to doing it again. I'm not sure if you can get there from Summit coming from the 17 side, I think the road turns to dirt before it gets there and I haven't ridden that section yet. 

I'd like to here if you work that other route out


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I know a couple of guys who used to do trips like that, but that was 20-30 years ago! It's all been fenced off from what I hear. Between the Air Force, San Jose Water, and private owners, the fun is gone.

A buddy of mine owns one of the last houses on Loma Prieta road (which is a brutal climb on a hot day), but I've never ventured past his place. You can get up to Mt. Bache where all the antennas are, but they definitely don't want visitors up there. A friend who lives off Highland went up there during the Croy fire a few years ago to watch, and a sheriff came up to meet him. The sheriff said he wasn't supposed to be there, but didn't exactly chase him off.

LP turns into Summit and ends up over by Hecker Pass. The road is private, but if there isn't a gate, usually a private road means it is privately maintained, but still publicly accessible. I don't exactly know the legality, but as long as you don't venture off the road and don't linger too long, I think you should be okay. I know people who have done it and survived. Expect some dogs running loose.

You could try limiting your time on Summit and going through Uvas Canyon County Park. The Knibbs Knob trail goes from Summit to Croy Road, which will drop you on to Uvas Road. It's labeled "steep" on the map, so I'm not sure a road bike is ideal.

http://www.sccgov.org/portal/site/p..., Department of (DEP)/Find a Park/Uvas Canyon

I found some pictures of Knibbs Knob: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/74674282/

Here is the Summit trailhead (it says Mt. Madonna on the sign): http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/74673000/in/set-1602656/

One of these days, I'll do these roads, but I'm way out of shape to try them now! The only way to find out is to do it, so good luck!


----------



## bjunsveltie (Aug 31, 2005)

Good Stuff. thanks. 
Lots of 'agriculture' in that area keeps it a bit isolationist too. 

I skied umhumum and Loma back in the late 80's and met that same Sheriff. 

Looks like a little recon-o-rama on the X bike


----------



## Moto'n'PushBiker (Dec 14, 2005)

Isn't that the friendly neighborhood where this happened?

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2006/05/20/DIRTBIKE.TMP


----------



## bjunsveltie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hmmm. Recon with a full helment and DH pads?


----------



## justridingalong2 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Mt. Umunhum*



mohair_chair said:


> I know a couple of guys who used to do trips like that, but that was 20-30 years ago! It's all been fenced off from what I hear. Between the Air Force, San Jose Water, and private owners, the fun is gone.
> 
> A buddy of mine owns one of the last houses on Loma Prieta road (which is a brutal climb on a hot day), but I've never ventured past his place. You can get up to Mt. Bache where all the antennas are, but they definitely don't want visitors up there. A friend who lives off Highland went up there during the Croy fire a few years ago to watch, and a sheriff came up to meet him. The sheriff said he wasn't supposed to be there, but didn't exactly chase him off.
> 
> ...


 You can go on Mid-Pen's website and check the staus of Mt.Umunhum. They wanted to purchase the land from the antenna guy, but he was asking for far more than the market value. My understanding is the guy's a hothead. Isn't that the same area where his neighbors put up a clothesline and nearly decapitated a dirt-bike rider?


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

There was a local news story on NBC several days ago where they interviewed a open space preserve official on the topic of opening up the summit. It sounded like they were trying to make progress, but then again, it might just be the latest attempt of many.


----------



## justridingalong2 (Dec 7, 2006)

tmanley said:


> There was a local news story on NBC several days ago where they interviewed a open space preserve official on the topic of opening up the summit. It sounded like they were trying to make progress, but then again, it might just be the latest attempt of many.


 This is an ongoing situation up in the Umunhum area. I remember riding mtb's with some of the ROMP riders back in the 80's. They told me that a group of 7 were detained by a bunch of beer guzzling gun toting vigilantes, awaiting the sheriff deputies. They were cited , went to court, and ultimately the charges were dropped against them. My understanding is, Mid-Pen doesn't want to be adversarial with the local landowners/tenants within the areas that they want to acquire.


----------

